# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box  Sigma Software v2.09.03 released

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Sigma Software v2.09.03 is out!*  *Sigma PACK 2 Update:*  1. Improved *Direct unlock / Read unlock codes / Repair IMEI* procedure for 
Motorola *XT907*, *XT925* and *XT926* with Android *4.4.2*  ♦ *Important:* these models are supposed to have bootloader unlocked 
and be rooted prior to service with Sigma  *Note:* smartphones of *MotoX* series with *Android 4.4.4* and higher are currently not supported by the solution for Qcom Hexagon devices. 
After firmware downgrading these phones won’t also be supported.
Get acquainted with the manual for more details: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Sigma Qcom update:*  1. Phones added to the list of supported:  *♦ Alcatel ONETOUCH POP 7S / P330X
♦ Huawei Ascend Mate2 4G*   2. Fast Direct Unlock / Repair IMEI firmware database has been updated 
with the following versions of ZTE smartphones: *♦ Blade S:* GB_KVK_P736VV1.0.0B03 *♦ T303:* TEL_AU_P671E33V1.0.0B10-S *♦ V6000:* Z37_ES_TSDCF133315B32 *♦ Z992:* VAL_P752DV1.0.0B02   *Sigma MTK update:*  1. Phones added to the list of supported:  *♦ CAT B15* (MT6577) *♦ Azumi LTV* (MT6260)  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

*Video tutorial on the Unlock operation for Motorola XT925, XT926, XT907 (Android 4.4.2)*    *Please notice that SigmaKey team is looking for the new phones. For the details, check الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].*  *Best Regards
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

